# Shelf cages?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoa, just ran across this on stumble upon, is it for real? Less about the video, so much about the concept of the shelf.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2B4wsW/www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65wJyQ0FIo/


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard of people keeping mice in this 'free range' way, though I've usually heard of small tables being used. Personally, I would never do it, and it seems a bit ridiculous in all honesty. I have some mice who won't even attempt to climb out of their cages if I leave the lid off, but others would be more than happy to leap their way to freedom. 
This could be nice as a playtime type thing though. 
The set up in that video looks really nice... it's just missing a nice plastic barrier around it!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

That's really amazing! Once we get our house fixed up and livable again I'm going to look into setting up some cages like that for my retired mice.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I have done this kind of cage before with very little success. I lost about 3 mice in 2 months.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My friend keeps a colony of does in a tank with no lid. The mice are free to come out of the tank, go down a popsicle stick ramp, and walk about on a wooden edge around the cage. I'm sure this isn't for someone who can't keep a good eye on their mice. She seems to have great success with it. But at the same time, another cage she had with does had one that immediately got on the rim and took a floor dive. Hmm.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That is too cute. But with cats, I won't even consider trying it. 
Not now at least.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

complete rubbish about mice not jumping off, like rhasputin said some of them will take a floor dive. i lost a mouse once who got out of his tank (which was on a shelf) in the night. i found him dead the next morning, he'd definately either jumped or fell. not worth the risk!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Most mice have the fear of falling, but not all. Some of my best mice are stupid enough to walk right off the edge of your hand and drop to the floor. :roll:


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it really depends on the mouse. For example, my mouse Beanie would be ecstatic to be free range and would never jump off. She's extremely careful about knowing how high up she is.

On the other hand, my doe Kiku would immediately jump off with the first sudden noise. She likes to run a lot, and the cage barriers keep her.. Well, inside the cage. I've even had problems with Kiku escaping into my room.  I got her back all three times, though. But not before the cat tried (and failed) to chase her. I'm lucky that Kiku is one of the fastest mice I've ever seen.


----------

